# Keith Bogans: Heir to Wesley's throne



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Thought we got a huge steal in the trade for Baxter, and he has continued to impress with his recent play. We knew he could defend and knock down open treys, but his sound demeanor is what really impresses me. Great shot selection, knows his role with McGrady and Yao on the floor, and makes smart, sound passes. Heady player, calls for the ball when he sees an opening and can power his way to the basket against weaker opponents. 

With Wesley being such a streaky shooter, it's just a matter of time before age catches up with him or he hits another slump. I for one would be very happy with a starting backcourt of Alston, Bogans and McGrady in the future.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im not around a TV, but i looked at the box score, and i nearly dropped my jaw...

Intresting numbers, great pick up!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

He's not a bad player. Good defender. He used to be a good rebounder for a SG/SF but that seems to be slipping throughout his career. IMO he is a career backup. His offense is not too good but could improve. I remember reading at one point last year in an article by John Hollinger that Bogans was one of the very worst in the league by PER for a rotation player.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

it will for damn sure add a little size in the backcourt.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> He's not a bad player. Good defender. He used to be a good rebounder for a SG/SF but that seems to be slipping throughout his career. IMO he is a career backup. His offense is not too good but could improve. I remember reading at one point last year in an article by John Hollinger that Bogans was one of the very worst in the league by PER for a rotation player.


 Houston is a totally different situation than Charlotte. His shot is best when his feet are set and with Tmac and Yao commanding so much attention, the open shots are there for the taking. I think he can shoot 3-pointers around 38-40% playing with a healthy Rockets team. Like Rafer, he really helps the team and benefits from the big 2.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

His health is still questionable though, and that's been the case since his last year in college. I still like the athleticism of Head, but hey it's always good to have another option!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Houston is a totally different situation than Charlotte. His shot is best when his feet are set and with Tmac and Yao commanding so much attention, the open shots are there for the taking. I think he can shoot 3-pointers around 38-40% playing with a healthy Rockets team. Like Rafer, he really helps the team and benefits from the big 2.



I agree. We'll see what you say sometime later next season. I thought he could do the same in Orlando and he eventually fell off and ended up losing out on a choice between him and DeShawn Stevenson. I guess it depends on his mindset. If he focuses on being Houston's Bruce Bowen he could end up in the starting lineup. If he tries to do more you'll end up disappointed.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

JNice said:


> I agree. We'll see what you say sometime later next season. I thought he could do the same in Orlando and he eventually fell off and ended up losing out on a choice between him and DeShawn Stevenson. I guess it depends on his mindset. If he focuses on being Houston's Bruce Bowen he could end up in the starting lineup. If he tries to do more you'll end up disappointed.


I concur.

Keith Bogans seemed more like a Bruce Bowen-type player in Orlando but he seems to have added a little to his offensive repretoire since. He couldn't quite start on his previous teams, by default, maybe... and were talking about Charlotte and Orlando here.

I can also see MRC's point. The dynamic is different in Houston. He doesn't have to work nearly as hard to find his shot with TMac, Yao and Skip healthy. He could be more effective within JVG's Xs and Os, we saw how his shots were sinking tonight. He also is the instant fix for our perimeter defense. 

Definitely a nice trade.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Bogans for Baxter is definitely a good trade for Houston.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Once again we're just finding players that fit our system and know their role. DA was not someone who could this. Still on the border with Stro as his defense leaves alot to be desired. Luther is going to make an awesome 6th man. Hayes is another *solid* young player. As long as we stay away from the Crawford's of the NBA and get system players like Bogans, this team will be very dangerous.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Greatest Baxter of all time.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Once again we're just finding players that fit our system and know their role. DA was not someone who could this. Still on the border with Stro as his defense leaves alot to be desired. Luther is going to make an awesome 6th man. Hayes is another *solid* young player. As long as we stay away from the Crawford's of the NBA and get system players like Bogans, this team will be very dangerous.



On that note ... Steve Francis is reportedly available ...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

What I don't understand is how Francis is having all these low FGA games and still hasn't come to the media with death threats to Brian Hill.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What I don't understand is how Francis is having all these low FGA games and still hasn't come to the media with death threats to Brian Hill.


because he's an egg-head .................. LITERALLY


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> As long as we stay away from the Crawford's of the NBA and get system players like Bogans, this team will be very dangerous.


I like Crawford. I don't think he deserves his reputation. He's improved markedly this season, and he doesn't seem to be so egotistical that he'd refuse to limit his shots if there were a good reason to do so. His FG% is poor because he's always been required to do too much. The Knicks are currently 10-6 when he scores at least 19 points, and 10-26 when he doesn't.

That said, he's a very poor defender (up from horrible last season, though), and there's no chance of getting him.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

JNice said:


> On that note ... Steve Francis is reportedly available ...


 whats its gonna take to get DeShawn Stevens in a rocket uniform JNice?

shoulda held out for him....Reece Gains, Tyronne Lue


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

tone wone said:


> whats its gonna take to get DeShawn Stevens in a rocket uniform JNice?
> 
> shoulda held out for him....Reece Gains, Tyronne Lue



DeShawn is also more of a career back-up type player. He's athletic and is more offensively developed than Keith Bogans, but not by much.

Lue would actually be kinda nice right about now.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Was Bogans playing for Orlando with Tracy and Juwan?


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Was Bogans playing for Orlando with Tracy and Juwan?



Yes


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

tone wone said:


> whats its gonna take to get DeShawn Stevens in a rocket uniform JNice?
> 
> shoulda held out for him....Reece Gains, Tyronne Lue



Well Reece is gonna breakout any day now ... I just know it.

At this point even though DeShawn is a marginal player I think he'd be tough to get away from Orlando without returning a legit starting SG. His contract is reasonable and so far this year he has easily been (well maybe with Dwight) been Orlando's most consistent player. He's by far the best perimeter (or only) on Orlando and he hasn't forced anything offensively. Taking drives and mid-range jumpers when he's got a shot. And most importantly almost not 3s at all. 

I didn't like Stevenson much before and still think he is another career backup but I've grown to respect him this year. And he's been doing it all year with a torn up knee that needs surgery.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Fantastic pickup but as alot of people have said.. if those feet aren't set then his shooting isn't the best... but he will bring size and some great game to the team..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Reign said:


> Fantastic pickup but as alot of people have said.. if those feet aren't set then his shooting isn't the best... but he will bring size and some great game to the team..


his feet will be set because that's what he was brought in for. as a spot up shooter it's for when T-Mac and Yao are doubled where they will kick it out to him to shoot the wide open trey


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> his feet will be set because that's what he was brought in for. as a spot up shooter it's for when T-Mac and Yao are doubled where they will kick it out to him to shoot the wide open trey


I agree, all we're asking him to do is defend, play smart, and hit his shots when open. He seems to have the mental part down already. The chemistry w/ him and Rafer seemed good, he ran out w/ him puttin pressure on the defense which is good for us. I loved the way Skip always trys to get us into early offense, and if not pull back into halfcourt sets. This guy is now officially our Floor General. That's what the team needed most of all IMO. Unless you're gonna get someone totally different from Juwan, (different in a good way) who can pop threes and block shots like Horry, I'd just fill that backup pos. w/ a defender/rebounder? I still desperatley want Stromile gone. Too much salary for a sub that's not super...He still hasn't taken the starting spot from Juwan??? That means you suck to me? :curse: Trade him if not just to get rid of his/Anderson's deals... :clap: I'd rather have draft picks for next year even... :biggrin:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> What I don't understand is how Francis is having all these low FGA games and still hasn't come to the media with death threats to Brian Hill.





> The Houston Rockets -- Francis' former team -- have picked up interest in the past few days to make a "dramatic move" with the Magic.


:laugh:


----------

